# Hornet sting----Lotsa SWELLING



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Got a hornet bite --- a mud poltice for an hour or more seemed to help.
All seemed good for thr first 24 hours.

This morning (about 38 hours later) my hand is VERY SWOLLEN---almost double in size------itchy and achey.

Took a child's dose of benedryl and used some ice-------seemed to help but all I did was sleep a bunch more!

What else might I do for relief that won't put me to sleep?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

With that much swelling, you are allergic. Go to a pharmacy and get a sting kit. When you rub and itch the sting, you spread the toxins!

I use a poltice of baking soda and cold water mixed to a paste and dabbed on the sting, then let it dry. This is good for non-allergic people.

RF


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you have access to any homeopathic remedies you may want to keep some Apis Mellifica on hand minimum potency of 6c but higher would be better. Take every 15 minutes after a sting until symptoms subside, usually about 5 hours.

That baking soda poultice works well too. At this point there probably isn't much you can do other than ice and maybe some anti itch cream.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Tallpines,

This is good for people that are allergic but not to the point that you go into anaphylactic shock. Keep a small bottle of ammonia and a pack of band aids handy. Put a band aid over the sting and keep it saturated with ammonia all day long and into the night if you have to. Ammonia is alkaline and neutralizes the formic acid from bee and wasp stings.

If you're prone to anaphylactic shock you should carry and Epi Pen and know how to use it.

Benedryl helps with controlling the histamines in your system caused by the sting but does nothing to neutralize the formic acid from the sting.

Where I would normally swell up something close to the Micheline man, when I neutralize with a band aid and ammonia, I got swelling in only about eight inches of my forearm close to my wrist.

I don't know how much it helps after the fact but you could try it and see if it helps.

Ouch! Double Ouch! Those stings hurt and itch like the dickens.


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

I rub the sting imediately with vitamiin E . Just break open an E capsule and rub. I keep some in the tool boxes on the tractors.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just a couple of q.

Do you have hives after the sting at the elbow, neck, or stomach? 
Are you having trouble swallowing or have an itchy throat?
Sick to your stomach? Or nasea? 

These are sure signs of major allergy reaction. 
Get to a Dr. or hospital immediately. 

Otherwise, imo, I'd take bennidril (sp) adult dose and see the dr. the next day.


----------



## blue8ewe (Oct 25, 2006)

Vitamin C. If taken immediately stops any reaction. (for later, or next time) but can be taken now and good results will be seem in good time. 
They also use it on dogs. Orally and topically. Has saved lives. Non toxic and does not stay in the body, so overdose is not a concern.


----------



## Rea (Mar 18, 2003)

Apple Cider Vinegar!

I don't know where I learned this remedy, but it works fantastically!
We have used it on all kinds of stings and with all but scorpion stings it immediately removes all pain and reaction to the stings. On the scorpion stings it reduced the pain significantly but not completely. It even worked when my youngest son was attacked by a whole nest of yellow jackets and received several stings all over his legs. We just grabbed the jug and poured it down his legs, he went from howling in pain to utter amazement and then a minute or so later he wanted to return to playing on the slide where he was attacked! Just pour the Apple Cider Vinegar on the site of the sting and within moments you'll wonder if you were even stung. I'm not sure how well it will work so long after the fact, but it's worth a shot. We love this remedy so much that we not only keep it in the house, but we also have bottles of it in our cars in case it is needed while we're out. 

Hope you fill better soon, Rea


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

We also make a tea with apple cider vinegar, garlic and cayenne. If in a hurry I open a jar of dilly beans or dill pickles and drink a cup of the liquid (and eat a pickle or some beans) because it contains the cider vinegar, cayenne and garlic. This works like a benadryl. Keep drinking a cup of this "juice" every two to four hours for a day or two.


----------



## StinkerBell (Jun 16, 2004)

tallpines said:


> Got a hornet bite --- a mud poltice for an hour or more seemed to help.
> All seemed good for thr first 24 hours.
> 
> This morning (about 38 hours later) my hand is VERY SWOLLEN---almost double in size------itchy and achey.
> ...


I do not have any good suggestions for you right now. Sorry.
However it does seem like your allergic and you need to have a plan if it happens again. If you are allergic, the next sting reaction can be worse.


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

I forget for allergic reactions supposed to also take a daily dosage of calcium with the cider vinegar, garlic, cayenne tea.


----------



## T.K. (Aug 3, 2006)

I second the ammonia. I get stung a lot and although am not allergic it hurts pretty bad. The ammonia works fast and alleviates the itching and swelling for me as well as stopping the pain.


----------

